
The netscape dorm - luu
https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html
======
lifeisstillgood
From the top of the page:

    
    
      Greetings, people of the future!
      If someone has linked you to this page, 
      they're probably trying to con you. 
      Don't fall for it. In fact, stop reading 
      right now. Don't read this page. Go read 
      this page instead.
    
      I wrote this twenty years ago. 
      Now is not then. You are being robbed.
    
      -- Jamie Zawinski, 2014.
    

Edit:

Has been discussed previously, and the original site seems to have crashed (is
HN now so popular we can slashdot a site!?). A good roundup on the issues with
her usual style is on [https://unicornfree.com/2011/fuck-glory-startups-are-
one-lon...](https://unicornfree.com/2011/fuck-glory-startups-are-one-long-con)

Basically, we still need to fix the management of software lots lots more than
we need to fix the interview process.

~~~
GavinMcG
After reading your "Fuck Glory" link, I recalled something I'd read about
prestige:

> "You shouldn't worry about prestige.... It might be a good rule simply to
> avoid any prestigious task. If it didn't suck, they wouldn't have had to
> make it prestigious."

The irony, of course, is that none other than Paul Graham wrote that in _How
to Do What You Love_ :
[http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html)

------
x0x0
jwz commented [1] on a previous discussion of his diary after Arrington linked
to it claiming "rah rah rah startups are awesome keep busting your ass [to
make me rich] [some editorial liberties taken]" [2]. This is the bit that
stuck with me

    
    
       I did make a bunch of money by winning the Netscape Startup Lottery, it's 
       true. So did most of the early engineers. But the people who made 100x as 
       much as the engineers did? I can tell you for a fact that none of them slept 
       under their desk. If you look at a list of financially successful people 
       from the software industry, I'll bet you get a very different view of what 
       kind of sleep habits and office hours are successful than the one presented 
       here.
    

It's well worth thinking about, particularly given the endless whining on here
/ in the industry that engineers aren't leaping at the chance to give up $40k
or $50k a year in salary for a couple basis points in almost-certainly-never-
gonna-be-worth-anything options. Therefore there's an engineering shortage
that must urgently be addressed at the highest levels of government, which
solution must necessarily include open immigration for engineers.

[1] [https://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/watch-a-vc-use-my-name-
to-s...](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/watch-a-vc-use-my-name-to-sell-a-
con/)

[2] [http://uncrunched.com/2011/11/27/startups-are-hard-so-
work-m...](http://uncrunched.com/2011/11/27/startups-are-hard-so-work-more-
cry-less-and-quit-all-the-whining/)

------
thought_alarm
9 Years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1545)

8 Years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100176)

5 Years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211360)

------
alaskamiller
I remember when silicon valley work life balance meant wandering around the
cube farms as a little kid and seeing all the old people napping in their
sleeping bags under their tables.

You step outside and the particular business park you were in was separated by
miles of nothing in between. So after you get up, realize what time it was,
you get in a car and drive a solid fifteen minutes without seeing many others.

Then when you get home you try to explain or relate to others about what it is
you're doing they just don't care. They're busy with their television sets or
radio or magazine. This internet thing you keep talking about won't ever take
off.

Now it's still the same. People are still busy with their tvs but it's called
youtube, they're busy with their radio but it's called instagram and they're
busy with their magazines but its called Facebook.

Worse it takes me 40 minutes to drive two miles through the town and
everything old is getting torn down to be rebuilt as high density four story
duplex condos.

The cool thing is now is to disconnect. Funny how that reverb goes.

------
godzillabrennus
Reminds me of the swirl society of Netscape:
[http://totic.org/nscp/swirl/swirl.html](http://totic.org/nscp/swirl/swirl.html)

------
csvan
That moment a HN reference to your site causes a full scale DDoS takedown.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The hug of death.

I do wonder if this wouldn't be preventable with a better-designed web. Why
fetch static media from the source anyway? You could grab it from your peers.

~~~
cldellow
Sounds like you want IPFS: [https://ipfs.io/](https://ipfs.io/)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
There's plenty of interest in replacing transfer and naming, but I don't see a
lot in developing a post-WWW hypertext system. Are there any projects or did
the WWW and HTTP kill off research in that area?

------
hayksaakian
previous discussions of note:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3288671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3288671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3283214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3283214)

from [https://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/vc-
metadata/](https://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/vc-metadata/)

------
brimtown
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GJCV4xo...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:GJCV4xosoLEJ:https://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
BlackJack
Is there a link to what the original said? I remember reading the 2011 jwz doc
in college and it was a huge topic of discussion in our CS community.

------
starnixgod
This is now redirecting to a rather NSFW link...

------
striking
I'm not a robot! :(

(open in a new tab if you get a 403 Bots Forbidden)

------
timack
Looks nuts.

